# S15 seats into S13 FB chassis?



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

i was curious if the S15 stock seats would fit directly into the S13 or would I have to buy a seat rail or just modify the S13 seat rail?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

you should be able to use your seat rails, i'm not 100% sure on that though.


----------



## SIL-S15 (Apr 9, 2005)

ckykm said:


> i was curious if the S15 stock seats would fit directly into the S13 or would I have to buy a seat rail or just modify the S13 seat rail?


NissanPerformanceMag.com


----------

